# Want to do some trading?



## Palladium (Mar 2, 2013)

My very last copy of windows xp got trashed today and now i don't have another install disk. Sad part is i use to have them running out my ears. Now i find myself needing another copy. I have some materials i will be willing to trade if someone is lucky enough to have a few extra copies laying around. I only need one. Each party pays shipping one way. Even trade? You tell me?


----------



## glondor (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice deal. All i have is win 7 and an unused copy of 98se.


----------



## kilo17 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello,
I have 2 copies, 1 is a Home Media Center edition and the other I think is XP Pro... I also have a couple of XP OEM system builder copies also.... let me know if you are interested.... Keith


----------



## necromancer (Mar 2, 2013)

wow, thats a big offer


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 2, 2013)

Ralph,

What's the weight on the lot? Those cpus run about $70-$85 a pound (at maximum yields) at today's spot. Your's look like the larger variety which run on the lower side of the scale. I have several unopened copies of Win XP Pro laying around.

Steve


----------



## Palladium (Mar 2, 2013)

They weight 1.1 lbs.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the offers gentlemen i always appreciate the help. Keith has agreed to help me out and being as how he was the first i accepted his offer.


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Mar 2, 2013)

*Nice Pictures* i am going to have to be heads up on this forum. i can do a wack of 512 Mbyte, laptop memory, for stuff, a chip like that as a keeper on my poker cards, looks a lot better than a Ram stick .


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone interested in this type of scrap for sale or trade email me with your offer and desired quantity.

Steve


----------



## Palladium (Mar 9, 2013)

Received my package from Keith today. I'm very much satisfied and the shipping was fast. Thank you sir!


----------



## necromancer (Mar 10, 2013)

hope the CD was free


----------

